# Farbcode meta sx



## green-frog-love (11. Februar 2016)

Hey,

hätte gern neue decals für meine pike. Hat jemand zufällig nen passenden Farbcode für das pinke meta sx 2015 oder ne Farbe die nah dran ist?

Grüße!

Simon


----------



## DocThrasher (11. Februar 2016)

Customer Service

Ooooder aber: http://www.color-hex.com/color/ff69b4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

